# Speaking in Tongues



## Tim L (Dec 29, 2010)

Why do some christians speak in tongues and others do not?


----------



## formula1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re:*

God imparts gifts as He wills through the Holy Spirit.  Sure there's got to be a little willingness, desire, and faith applied from the believer, but its mostly all about the will of God. 1 Cor 12,13,14 are good studies. Examples:

1 Cor 12
31 But earnestly desire the higher gifts.

1Cor 14
1 Pursue love, and earnestly desire the spiritual gifts, especially that you may prophesy.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know.
I've never spoken in another language and never heard anyone else.  Doesn't mean it doesn't happen though.

As for the "why".  Only God's knows.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 29, 2010)

Cause I do ? LOL


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Why do some christians speak in tongues and others do not?



they wanna sound like they are performing a exorcism


----------



## crbrumbelow (Dec 29, 2010)

God gave gifts in the years before the finished Bible to prove to the jews that the apostles were being truthful and teaching Gods word.  The Bible states that the Jews required a sign.  Tongues was one of these gifts or signs.  It was not tongues as you hear it in these churches that are taught to speak in tongues.  Not brrraaakktakkakktakkatakka or shalalallalallaashaallaalaa or seemytiecometiemytie.  Tongues was the gift to speak in another mans language not rambling baby jibberish.  

1Co 13:7  Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things. 
1Co 13:8  Charity never faileth: but whether there be prophecies, they shall fail; whether there be tongues, they shall cease; whether there be knowledge, it shall vanish away. 
1Co 13:9  For we know in part, and we prophesy in part. 
1Co 13:10  But when that which is perfect is come, then that which is in part shall be done away. 
1Co 13:11  When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things. 

When the Bible was complete these gifts were taken and are to rely on Faith.

Rom 10:17  So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God. 
Rom 10:18  But I say, Have they not heard? Yes verily, their sound went into all the earth, and their words unto the ends of the world.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 29, 2010)

crbrumbelow said:


> God gave gifts in the years before the finished Bible to prove to the jews that the apostles were being truthful and teaching Gods word.  The Bible states that the Jews required a sign.  Tongues was one of these gifts or signs.  It was not tongues as you hear it in these churches that are taught to speak in tongues.  Not brrraaakktakkakktakkatakka or shalalallalallaashaallaalaa or seemytiecometiemytie.  Tongues was the gift to speak in another mans language not rambling baby jibberish.
> 
> 1Co 13:7  Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things.
> 1Co 13:8  Charity never faileth: but whether there be prophecies, they shall fail; whether there be tongues, they shall cease; whether there be knowledge, it shall vanish away.
> ...



Many times in my life I've been tempted to agree with you.  But I'm just not able to.  I don't know what God does and does not do.  I haven't experienced it(if it's merely something to experience), but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen today, nor that it won't happen in the future.  

I'll just have to leave those things to God.


----------



## polkhunt (Dec 29, 2010)

I have no problem with it if it is really coming from God but I have never spoke in other tongues or had the urge to.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 29, 2010)

My best friend in highschool would always go to church with me at a baptist church. One day he wanted me to go with him to the church that he grew up in. This was the first time I had ever heard someone speaking in tounges. It was a little on the spooky side as I had only heard of it a little. When all was done you could see a different demeanor to him. As for why some do and some don't I'll never know. Do I believe in it? Yes I do


----------



## stev (Dec 29, 2010)

guess cause its the way we were brought up ,do and always will in some cases .i grew up with my family speaking in tongues.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 29, 2010)

Yea what I was trying to mention about the baptist church we attended, he had never spoke in tounges there. It was sort of like he was not in the spirit there but was at his church. Could of been a way God was telling him that this was where he belonged.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 29, 2010)

j_seph said:


> My best friend in highschool would always go to church with me at a baptist church. One day he wanted me to go with him to the church that he grew up in. This was the first time I had ever heard someone speaking in tounges. It was a little on the spooky side as I had only heard of it a little. When all was done you could see a different demeanor to him. As for why some do and some don't I'll never know. Do I believe in it? Yes I do



Heard it, too and I believe it. I have also heard the fake mumbo jumbo, mostly on tv.

If you'll notice, when you are talking to your unsaved friends or family, especially the extreme stubborn ones that won't even give you a second to talk......you are actually speaking in a language that they do not understand, a spirtual language, ya know?


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 29, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Yea what I was trying to mention about the baptist church we attended, he had never spoke in tounges there. It was sort of like he was not in the spirit there but was at his church. Could of been a way God was telling him that this was where he belonged.


Absolutely!!!
God knows what gets my attention and He 'draws' me to a special place that may not be for everyone. Whatever it takes to drive that nail down to salvation.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 29, 2010)

stev said:


> guess cause its the way we were brought up ,do and always will in some cases .i grew up with my family speaking in tongues.



Right on!

He Leadeth Me, by His own hand He leadeth Me.

Where He leads me I will follow. 

Well we know He leads us, if we'd just follow once in a while instead of being so stubborn, so in our box, so in our comfort zone.....hey lauch out into the deep and follow/trust Him.


----------



## polkhunt (Dec 30, 2010)

I have been to lots of different places of worship. I dated someone in my younger years who went to a place of worship where they spoke in tongues. I sat and listened and was respectful but I had no idea what they were saying and don't think anyone else did either and I still never has the urge to do that. I would never doubt what God can do but I am 41 years old about to be 42  I have went to places of worship my whole life and never had that desire. I don't think if you do it makes you anymore or  any less in tune with God.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 30, 2010)

formula1 said:


> God imparts gifts as He wills through the Holy Spirit.  Sure there's got to be a little willingness, desire, and faith applied from the believer, but its mostly all about the will of God. 1 Cor 12,13,14 are good studies. Examples:
> 
> 1 Cor 12
> 31 But earnestly desire the higher gifts.
> ...



Isn't it interesting that the gift of speaking in tongues goes to believers within certain denominations but not others.


----------



## whome (Dec 30, 2010)

crbrumbelow said:


> God gave gifts in the years before the finished Bible to prove to the jews that the apostles were being truthful and teaching Gods word.  The Bible states that the Jews required a sign.  Tongues was one of these gifts or signs.  It was not tongues as you hear it in these churches that are taught to speak in tongues.  Not brrraaakktakkakktakkatakka or shalalallalallaashaallaalaa or seemytiecometiemytie.  Tongues was the gift to speak in another mans language not rambling baby jibberish.
> 
> 1Co 13:7  Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things.
> 1Co 13:8  Charity never faileth: but whether there be prophecies, they shall fail; whether there be tongues, they shall cease; whether there be knowledge, it shall vanish away.
> ...



x2
That is the way I understand 1 Cor 13:8-10 to read... When we had the complete word (which is the perfect) all speaking in tongue or prophesy(or part) would be done away with.  Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, since I don't know for sure. I won't deny folks speak in tongues.
I also believe that all of us aren't given the same gift.

I do believe whether or not we speak in tongues has nothing to do with whether we are saved or not, nor whether we have or haven't received the Holy Ghost.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 30, 2010)

atlashunter said:


> Isn't it interesting that the gift of speaking in tongues goes to believers within certain denominations but not others.



Yes it is.  It is interesting.
A building full of people speaking tongues to each other.
It doesn't seem to accomplish what the apostles and 1st century church accomplished with it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 30, 2010)

whome said:


> x2
> That is the way I understand 1 Cor 13:8-10 to read... When we had the complete word (which is the perfect) all speaking in tongue or prophesy(or part) would be done away with.  Makes perfect sense to me



Although I can't say for sure, it certainly makes sense to me also.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 30, 2010)

mtnwoman said:


> Well, since I don't know for sure. I won't deny folks speak in tongues.
> I also believe that all of us aren't given the same gift.
> 
> I do believe whether or not we speak in tongues has nothing to do with whether we are saved or not, nor whether we have or haven't received the Holy Ghost.



Agree.


----------



## Israel (Dec 31, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Agree.



Everything in the Kingdom of God operates by faith. If you have faith to speak in a language that only God understands, you will. If you don't, you won't.
If you believe something useless or, "not for today", then to you, it will be so.


----------



## apoint (Dec 31, 2010)

As far as the great commission . I think I can do far better spreading the WORD by using language everyone knows. At Pentecost they were speaking in Greek and other known languages.
 Never knew Gibberish, lalabbaaa, "tongues" to heal anyone or save anyone. To a nonbeliever it tends to scare them off from hearing real scripture. I know of some churches that if you don't have the ability to "tongue", then you cant hold a position in their church. You are looked down on as not having the Holy Spirit. I don't have much for "tongue", Sorry. God forgive me if I'm wrong. IMHO


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 31, 2010)

Israel said:


> Everything in the Kingdom of God operates by faith. If you have faith to speak in a language that only God understands, you will. If you don't, you won't.
> If you believe something useless or, "not for today", then to you, it will be so.



But God doesn't need my language at all.
God knows my words before I 'think' them.
And God will be most pleased if I pray to Him with only my heart and mind.
And God knows that I want whatever He has for me to live for Him.  He often gives me more than I've asked for.


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 31, 2010)

I have never spoken with an unknown tongue.Do I believe in the gift?
Of course I do,you are headed for trouble when you question the gifts,of THE HOLY SPIRIT.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 31, 2010)

Watch the documentary Marjoe and you'll see what those gifts really amount to.


----------



## apoint (Dec 31, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I have never spoken with an unknown tongue.Do I believe in the gift?
> Of course I do,you are headed for trouble when you question the gifts,of THE HOLY SPIRIT.



I dont know any where in the bible where it says to talk in blameklasalm, ekolhpmra?? But I could be wrong.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 1, 2011)

Because some people drink to much!!


----------



## Israel (Jan 1, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> But God doesn't need my language at all.
> God knows my words before I 'think' them.
> And God will be most pleased if I pray to Him with only my heart and mind.
> And God knows that I want whatever He has for me to live for Him.  He often gives me more than I've asked for.




precisely.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 1, 2011)

Growing up, we attended the Church of God up until I was a teen ager; most of the adults there spoke in tongues from what I remember; and whenever anyone was speaking in tongues, it just appeared to be between them and the lord; not between each other...In other words, it seemed real ( not the fake mumbo jumbo crap you see on TV when people are talking to each other in tongues, lauighing, smiling, slapping their knee's and even telling jokes to each other in tonques)....But even then, I thought it odd that non Church of God christian visitors never spoke in tongues when visiting the church....Also, I remember some families that left the Church of God and never spoke in tongues again when they joined their new church, the one's I specfically remembered joined baptist churches and Christian Churches......Now, many, many, decades later I have good friends in the Assemblies of God and when I have visited their church for revivals or singings they spoke in tougues...Now I have been with some of these same folks over the years in christian (chaplains in military are either protestant, catholic, orthodox, or jewish; are slots for muslims and buddist but don't remember any immans or priests) in military chapel services and none ever spoke in tongues and have had some visit my church and non ever spoke in tongues..

Now, I didn't start this thread to argue the merits or sincerity of those speaking in tongues, just find it interesting that it almost always (I say almost because I do remember a singing at a small Methodist Church years ago where some spoke in tongues) seems to happen while attending services as part of a denomenation where it takes place........


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 3, 2011)

Speaking in Tongues is nothing more than a manifestation of the sin of Pride.  

"Hey, look at me - I can speak in tongues a gift God gave to me and that makes me better than you cause I am closer to God in my belief and faith."


----------



## allenww (Jan 3, 2011)

*Speaking in tongues*

Jason, I agree with you.  

But for those who do speak in tongues, I do believe they believe, and I believe there is comfort in that belief.  

Therefore I accept it as a bona fide religious practice.

         wa


----------



## formula1 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re:*



atlashunter said:


> Isn't it interesting that the gift of speaking in tongues goes to believers within certain denominations but not others.



Since you quoted me atlas, I thought I would respond.

You are correct in a sense that there are whole denominations that openly accept the practice and it would seem at least from the outside looking in that it is denominational in nature.  One could argue that 'accepting' denominations create the faith to receive such a gift far more easily.

Yet, I can cite numerous examples of folks I know across vitually all denominational lines who do also share the gift: baptist, catholic, episcopal, methodist, presbyterian, and many more.  It is as I said in my original comment, as the Spirit Himself wills.

As Israel said in another post, "Everything in the Kingdom of God operates by faith".

Faith, Hope, and Love is the way to pleasing God, no matter the gifts! We would all do well to focus on these and the Kingdom of God would be better served.


----------



## Israel (Jan 4, 2011)

Not all speak in tongues.
But all who love the Lord have the same testimony...only Jesus is always more than sufficient.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

there is a difference in speaking in an unknown tounge  and a different tounge speaking in unknown is of the devil


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 3, 2011)

Tim L said:


> Now I have been with some of these same folks over the years in christian (chaplains in military are either protestant, catholic, orthodox, or jewish; are slots for muslims and buddist but don't remember any immans or priests) in military chapel services and none ever spoke in tongues and have had some visit my church and non ever spoke in tongues..
> 
> Now, I didn't start this thread to argue the merits or sincerity of those speaking in tongues, just find it interesting that it almost always (I say almost because I do remember a singing at a small Methodist Church years ago where some spoke in tongues) seems to happen while attending services as part of a denomenation where it takes place........



This part of your post makes me think that you think "the gift" is fake.  Is that accurate?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 3, 2011)

Gabassmaster said:


> there is a difference in speaking in an unknown tounge  and a different tounge speaking in unknown is of the devil



Huh?


----------



## Tim L (Jul 4, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> This part of your post makes me think that you think "the gift" is fake.  Is that accurate?



In some cases yes; but in others I have no doulbt that whatever is happening that the folks are/were sincere and that whatever is happening is real and inspired by the holy sprit.  But I still can't get my mind around the fact that some people I consider christians speak in tongues and others do not.....But there may be a reason for it I just don't understand and is sort of like a wise fella told me one time, we don't have to understand everything that is in the bible; we will find out the answers when we get to heaven...


----------



## Tim L (Jul 4, 2011)

Gabassmaster said:


> there is a difference in speaking in an unknown tounge  and a different tounge speaking in unknown is of the devil



Let me suggest this.....take a few weeks and go to sunday services at the Church of God on Newnan Highway (I guess it's still there) or Banning Church of God...Or go to the Assemblies of God on Burns Road (again I guess it is still there) or attend the services for a week at a Church of God or Assemblies of God revival somewhere around Carroll or Haralson County.....Don't go with an agenda; just go and observe.....Then after being around these people, will you sincerely be able to say that what is happening is inspired by the devil....Now, you may dismiss this at first and don't think it neccessary to be exposed to other faiths; but your young and still forming (or should still be forming) your world view....It may just be one of the most important things you ever do....


----------



## pbradley (Jul 4, 2011)

I have never personally experienced the gift of tongues. It is one of the things I pray about as I seek a closer walk with God. It is a common occurrence among members of my denomination, the Church of God.

During a search on the topic, I came across a 2006 USAToday article that claims the Southern Baptist Convention was, at that time, considering a ban on speaking in tongues among its missionaries.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/religion/2006-04-05-baptists_x.htm



> A move by Southern Baptists to bar enlistment of missionaries who profess to speak in tongues as they pray is stirring some controversy within the nation's largest Protestant denomination.
> 
> Leaders of the Southern Baptist Convention's international missionary branch say their vote in November to ban the private practice of speaking in tongues — which they call "private prayer language" — is in line with Baptist traditions and the beliefs of most Baptists.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tongues is all about bringing glory to the one who is doing it. You take the women out of the tongues movement and it will fold up and go away!


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Many times in my life I've been tempted to agree with you.  But I'm just not able to.  I don't know what God does and does not do.  I haven't experienced it(if it's merely something to experience), but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen today, nor that it won't happen in the future.
> 
> I'll just have to leave those things to God.



My faith rest in the word of God and not what I feel or have experienced.


----------



## dcjones (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have to feel anything to have faith, but when I do feel the presence of God in a church service or in everyday life it sure makes my faith stronger. I want all God has for me, nothing made up or fake just all I can get. I can't see where any of the Gifts are no longer available today. That said, I have seen Gifts abused, but I have seen abuse in all areas of ministry. Why be so afraid of a gift that was given to edify the body? If you don't want then leave it alone.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Jul 8, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with speaking in a different tounge all that means in different language but when your over there blubbering words you dont know i can tell you you might feel the prescence of a spirit but it isnt Gods


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 8, 2011)

Gabassmaster said:


> there is nothing wrong with speaking in a different tounge all that means in different language but when your over there blubbering words you dont know i can tell you you might feel the prescence of a spirit but it isnt Gods



I tend to agree with you.
I mostly hear of tongues being used in church...... Paul seemed to say that tongues didn't serve much purpose in church.  That in church, people should speak so that everyone would understand.

Historically, speaking in tongues pretty much disappeared after the church was established.  I've read in more than one place that speaking in tongues was brought back into the church in the very early 1900's by a lady out in California.
Honestly, I put very little stock to speaking in tongues today.  I think it's misunderstood, misused, and that many people feel driven to speak in tongues by the church they attend.  Thus, they might speak in tongues, even when they can't.

Okay, now you may beat me up.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Jul 8, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I tend to agree with you.
> I mostly hear of tongues being used in church...... Paul seemed to say that tongues didn't serve much purpose in church.  That in church, people should speak so that everyone would understand.
> 
> Historically, speaking in tongues pretty much disappeared after the church was established.  I've read in more than one place that speaking in tongues was brought back into the church in the very early 1900's by a lady out in California.
> ...


----------



## formula1 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re:*

I would never beat up on my brother RonnieT.  I'll just say I will not discount the gifts of the Spirit, whatever they are. Just when you put God in a box, He surely will burn it up!  Post #33 sums it up for me.  God Bless!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 8, 2011)

formula1 said:


> I would never beat up on my brother RonnieT.  I'll just say I will not discount the gifts of the Spirit, whatever they are. Just when you put God in a box, He surely will burn it up!  Post #33 sums it up for me.  God Bless!



Thanks for being gracious to me.


----------



## Bama4me (Jul 8, 2011)

Couple of things about tongues.  First, "speaking in tongues" according to the Bible is defined as being able to speak in a language not previously studied/mastered.  The best illustration of such is found in Acts 2.  Verse 4 claims the apostles spoke in tongues... and verse 6 says people from all nations heard them speak in their "own language" - languages the apostles hadn't studied.

Second, the "rules" for speaking in tongues (even in the New Testament times) are found in 1 Corinthians 14.  IF there is no one who can interpret the tongues to those unable to understand them, the one possessing the gift is to be silent (27-28).  For us, it would be like going to a church assembly and hearing the speaker use Russian... there is no edification for anyone except the speaker.  It is funny to me that exactly what's mentioned in verse 23 happens all the time to those who speak in a gibberish and claim it is from God... people think they're out of their minds (ESV).


----------



## Bama4me (Jul 8, 2011)

Tim L said:


> Let me suggest this.....take a few weeks and go to sunday services at the Church of God on Newnan Highway (I guess it's still there) or Banning Church of God...Or go to the Assemblies of God on Burns Road (again I guess it is still there) or attend the services for a week at a Church of God or Assemblies of God revival somewhere around Carroll or Haralson County.....Don't go with an agenda; just go and observe.....Then after being around these people, will you sincerely be able to say that what is happening is inspired by the devil....Now, you may dismiss this at first and don't think it neccessary to be exposed to other faiths; but your young and still forming (or should still be forming) your world view....It may just be one of the most important things you ever do....



While I respect your viewpoint, I'd ask you to read the text of Romans 10:1-4 and then answer this question: "after observing the Jew's religion for a month, do you believe it is of God or Satan?"  Simply put, you cannot say something is from God because people who are involved have great sincerity/devotion.  These Jews were enthusiastic and devoted... yet they were lost due to the fact they would not accept the Messiah their religion had pointed to for some 1500 years.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 9, 2011)

My inexperience of this does not rule it out. I visited a church for awhile where they had a terrible view of tounges. It seems one's spirituality was measured on if he did or didn't. That made me understand what I think Paul was thinking based on compiling what little evidence we have on the matter. I think Paul would have summarized it like this; Why do so many seek so hard to possess this gift of speaking in tounges. Don't you realize that this is the least of all the gifts. Let me show the greatest gift that you should seek. It is the gift of love. Love is gentile........


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 13, 2011)

Just saw this thread....thought I'd pop in.

Saved when I was 15.   Baptised in the Holy Ghost (with the biblical evidence of speaking in tongues) when I was 31.  

I won't read through all the posts; just thought I'd let everyone know where I stand on it.

"the promise is to you, your children, your children's children....as many as are afar off..."

"as you have believed, so be it unto you"   Jesus


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, can't believe I didn't share this in the other post.   My son (17) is away at a church 'camp' that he's attended a few years.   Last night, he was baptised in the Holy Ghost and spoke in tongues for 30 minutes straight!   AWESOME!      He said that the Holy Ghost was on him well into the early hours of the night, too!    

This may sound strange to many of you, and rightly so.   It was strange back then, and it is strange today.   "A sign to unbelievers"     He couldn't tell me about it without crying!   What an awesome son I have, and I thank God for blessing us IMMENSELY!   

To the original poster....    Some churches don't have "speaking in tongues" because they teach/believe that it has passed.   Some churches teach that the baptism in the Holy Ghost is some invisible thing that happens when you are saved.    What I've experienced, and my son and countless others have experienced, is beyond words to describe!


----------



## formula1 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re:*

Bandersnatch is a proud Dad and understandably so.  May you and your son operate fully in the Power of the Holy Spirit, changing lives for Jesus Christ as you trust in Him. God Bless!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 13, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Bandersnatch is a proud Dad and understandably so.  May you and your son operate fully in the Power of the Holy Spirit, changing lives for Jesus Christ as you trust in Him. God Bless!



Thanks, Formula.  Very very proud.  

I'd like to add that the only time I "spoke with tongues" was when I was baptized in the Holy Ghost.  It happened while my wife and I were eating at the Golden Corral where I live.   lol   (I can feel the funny comments coming)   I'll have to write up the entire evening's events when I get time.

Bandy


----------



## formula1 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re:*

Bandy:

It would be a interesting story(the Golden Corral?) and I wouldn't laugh (at least I don't think so).

For me it was a dorm room(6-9-82), got on my knees recommitting my life to Jesus and boom!  There is only one surprise to this story...I was and still am Baptist. So you won't ever hear me saying anything of the Spirit is dead or has passed.  That would require me to deny my own experience, which is impossible. And I still experience the wonders  of the Spirit of God pour out on this flesh man to this day, though I must admit my understanding of it has matured.

God Bless!


----------

